# Painting a computer desk



## Onetwo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a question.

I currently have a everything in my projector theater area black. All equipment, shelves, walll unit are all black.

I also have a pc in the room with a rather large desk, and its the only thing not black, and it looks very much out of place.

(Incase you wonder why all black, black is ideal in projector setups, to reduce glare and reflections from shining on the screen)

Anyway here is a picture, and since I dont know anyone or cant find a painter locally to come in and paint this as well as my other stuff I figured I would ask here. My wife is not sure if it will work, or it will wreck the finish, or simply not go over it well.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Where are you?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the desk made of? 

Yes, it looks like wood from here, but is it solid wood, wood veneer, or particle board with a wood grain laminate.

It makes a difference on what prep you should do. For instance if it is solid wood I would sand or strip it first. But if it is a light weight laminate sanding would ruin it.

As far as "will (it) wreck the finish", well...yeah. To paint it correctly you will wreck the old finish.


----------



## Onetwo (Jul 22, 2009)

I live in southern alberta canada in medicine hat.

Im actually looking not just for the desk painting, but our entire wall unit cabinet area repainted black again as well. 

Its definately not particle board, but i dont know much about this stuff. Beyond that im not sure its very smooth on top. 

So if you have to sand it off or whatever, what kind of cost would i typically be looking at to get this thing painted. Would it be better just to find a new black desk?


----------



## Onetwo (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know if anyone can help, i went through with this, and had a painter come in, hes good at painting, but does not seem experienced. 


He painted the top, and it looks good, except a spot theres like bubbling.

Hes not sure what to do, and we would like it finished, does anyone have any suggestions?

I believe the desk is laminated wood, not sure if its particle board or not, it feels heavier then particle board. Maybe to light to be wood though.


----------



## Onetwo (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know if anyone can help, i went through with this, and had a painter come in, hes good at painting, but does not seem experienced. 


He painted the top, and it looks good, except a spot theres like bubbling.

Hes not sure what to do, and we would like it finished, does anyone have any suggestions?

I believe the desk is laminated wood, not sure if its particle board or not, it feels heavier then particle board. Maybe to light to be wood though.


It is for sure laminated though.

Would putting on a primer first help? I dont know much about this.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Where are you?


That was going to be my question. You read my mind. Lol.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Clean the surface real good, lightly scuff the surface without damaging it, apply a bonding primer, apply to coats of 100% acrylic over that, then apply a couple of coats of interior waterbourne polyurethane. Don't use oil base polyurethane over the waterbourne paint 
Kelloggspainting.c0m


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> Clean the surface real good, lightly scuff the surface without damaging it, apply a bonding primer, apply two coats of 100% acrylic over that, then apply a couple of coats of interior waterbourne polyurethane. Don't use oil base polyurethane over the waterbourne paint
> Kelloggspainting.c0m


 
Being you are in Canada,I guess i will not come up there to paint this for you but if you follow above directions and get your paint from a real paint store, you should be fine.I think for a desk that was getting a lot of use,I would go with a bonding primer and 2 coats of Ben Moore Satin Impervo oil and forget the poly, but that is just me and the above will work.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't mean to hack this post, but I have a question.

I painted a cheap particle board desk with white latex. I'd like to protect the finish from wear.

I tried a spot of Varathane topcoat, but then I realized these aren't even clear. Most all are yellow. 










Any ideas on a crystal clear topcoat I could put on?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What you posted looks yellow in the can but drys clear.


----------



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

My girlfriend does this all the time... she finds cheap laminate build it yourself Sauder type furniture and refinishes it for fun. It is pretty easy actually. The absolute key thing is to prime it. She has been using SW PrepRite 400 primer (hrm, seems to not be listed on their site anymore? PDF lit here http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/products/preprite_primer.pdf ) with great results. For a top coat, SW Pro Classic Latex semi gloss has worked very well. However, let it dry for a good few weeks before writing on the desk or you run the risk of having your pen leave dents.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah the pic i posted is yellow, and goes on yellow, not clear. it may be hard to notice when putting it on wood, but on white it definitely changes the colour.

i'll see if just the paint will hold up. i wasn't sure if it was strong enough to resist wear.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

GF got a spray on laquer and that went on clear. we'll have to see how it holds up.

tks


----------



## idbeolderifiwas (Oct 29, 2009)

Both Laquer and Water-borne finishes dry clear. Varathane Diamond wood finish is what I used to protect a Table i painted. So far it's held up really well, and I only used the Satin finish.


----------

